
Show HN: Tracking CEO compensation, and its correlation with performance - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/ceocompensation
======
greatwave1
I built this dashboard using data from the IEX Cloud API and Python.

I was surprised to find such a small correlation between CEO compensation and
stock performance, especially considering that many CEOs' compensation
packages are directly tied to stock returns.

It was also interesting to see that Elon Musk received almost 10x more
compensation than any other Russell 3000 CEO last year, primarily due to the
large performance incentives included in his contract.

------
bbgm
Haven't looked in any detail, but as I clicked around the thing that jumped
out at me was how many in the "lower comp, higher returns" category were from
healthcare/biotech. Wonder if there is a way to slice and dice by
industry/segement?

